# Embustero: Pale Boundaries Book 2 (Sci-fi) FREE 11-13 Feb!



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

_Embustero_, the sequel to _Pale Boundaries_, is here!

Available in paperback www.amazon.com/dp/1480074721

and Kindle www.amazon.com/dp/B00A5CG96W

See all my books at: www.amazon.com/author/scottcleveland

Visit me at Goodreads: www.goodreads.com/scott_cleveland

RELUCTANT TRAMPS
Bad luck brought Shadrack and his crew to Nivia; desperation kept them there. They ran honest cargo when they could; they stooped to poaching and petty larceny when they had to-or when it was convenient-until they put together a stake large enough to pay their way back to legitimacy. When they stumbled on a man near-frozen to death in the middle of Nivia's largest nature preserve, where no human had any legitimate reason to be, they had a choice: save him, or leave him to the elements. Bringing him aboard might be risky, but how much trouble could one sick and injured local possibly be?

A DESPERATE FUGITIVE
The Nivian authorities and their criminal accomplices wanted Terson Reilly dead-and nearly made him so. Instead he found himself an unwilling guest aboard a grubby freighter with a neurotic crew that seemed to have nearly as many secrets as he did. Terson just wanted to ignore what he'd seen, forget what he'd done, and vanish among Nivia's vast asteroid mining population. But the Embustero's captain decided he could use a man with Terson Reilly's talents, even if he didn't fully understand what the cost to his ship and his crew might be.

A TROUBLED MOBSTER
Halsor Tennison had greater concerns than a missing and presumably dead Terson Reilly. The Family's criminal enterprise on Nivia was near collapse, thanks to his own rash temper. His mother demanded the death of his Minzoku mistress, Dayuki, while his scheming cousin and her father aimed to force him into a marriage he didn't want. Hal didn't think circumstances could be much worse until a vital shipment vanished in transit, revealing a suspicious tramp freighter that just happened to have been in Nivia's orbit at the same time Terson Reilly vanished&#8230;

*Check out the review at:* http://thenewpodlerreviews.blogspot.com/2013/05/embustero-by-scott-cleveland_8.html

_"Cleveland's writing style displays a maturity typically only seen in seasoned veterans. [He] has crafted another wonderful story with plots full of scheming characters to keep readers engrossed from start to finish."_

Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SW-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann 
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Goodreads members can enter to win a free paperback copy at: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/37810-embustero

(I'll be sending the four winners a copy of Pale Boundaries, also)


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

The give away ends Dec 7th!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations to the four winners of my Goodreads giveaway:

Jacob Pawson
Anna Sundstedt
Michael Knox
Catherine Snyder

Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, it's finally snowing here (the kind that sticks) and that means no more outside work.  Time to blow the dust off the laptop and get to work on the third book.


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Debating whether or not to do a free promo on Embustero now, or wait until the initial flurry of new-release sales have passed....


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Decided to wait!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Visit me at Goodreads: www.goodreads.com/scott_cleveland


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Had a very successful Bookbub promotion this week--gave away over 11k copies of Pale Boundaries, and I've seen a significant jump sales for Embustero as well!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Got a nice review from The New Podler Review  : http://thenewpodlerreviews.blogspot.com/2013/05/embustero-by-scott-cleveland_8.html


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Embustero is free on 18 August--enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Just picked up a new review from POD People: http://podpeep.blogspot.com/2013_12_01_archive.html

Merry Christmas!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a very successful (for me ) free promo last weekend--Pale Boundaries (the prequel to Embustero) was featured on Freebooksy, resulting in just at 1000 in downloads. PB made it to #2 Free in Space Opera and #5 in Science Fiction, with an overall Free ranking of 352. Thanks, Freebooksy!

And, if you liked Pale Boundaries and Embustero and want to know when new releases come out in the future, consider joining the mailing list at: http://eepurl.com/M1MKT

No spam, I promise!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump 

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, it's that time of year again (cold, dismal, winter) so I've blown the dust off the next installment and gone to work again!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Weekly bump!

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Free 18-22 January--get yours now!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Embustero, Pale Boundaries Book 2, is FREE 10-14 Sept!  Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Embustero, Pale Boundaries Book 2, is FREE 9-12 Sept!  Enjoy!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Embustero, Pale Boundaries Book 2, is FREE 11-13 Feb! Enjoy!


----------

